# Review - Canon EOS 80D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2016)

```
Bryan at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of the brand new Canon EOS 80D DSLR camera body. It’s definitely a camera that is an evolutionary upgrade over the 70D, and there may just be enough inside it to make it a worthwhile upgrade from the 70D. The EOS 80D could also be a great option for first time DSLR buyers.</p>
<p>From TDP</p>
<div>
<div>
<blockquote><p>The 10th model in the line, the 80D has history that dates back to the 3.25 mp D30 (yes, “D30” – the 30D came years later). Over these many years, Canon has continuously refined their design and added in a huge array of technological advancements. The result is a feature-packed, great-performing camera with a wide range of usefulness and a price tag that isn’t bad.</p>
<p>Whether you are a first-time DSLR buyer, you are interested in upgrading to a more feature-filled and capable camera, or if you are adding an additional camera to your kit, the Canon EOS 80D is very worthy of consideration. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-80D.aspx" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>The Canon EOS 80D is currently in stock at most authorized retailers.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 80D</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 80D Body: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225875-REG/canon_1263c004_eos_80d_dslr_camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo </a>| <a href="http://amzn.to/219QR6F" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80D.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpP6K" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS 80D w/18-55 IS STM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225876-REG/canon_1263c005_eos_80d_dslr_camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1U9mSKb" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80DK.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1Xz4hXD" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS 80D w/18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225878-REG/canon_1276c002_ef_s_18_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1VoTfmz" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80DKU.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpyRk" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
</div>
</div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Schwingi (Apr 6, 2016)

*Canon EOS 80D Compared to the Canon EOS 70D*


24.2 megapixel sensor vs 20.2
45 cross-type AF points vs 19
Up to 27 AF points available at f/8 max. aperture vs none
100% viewfinder coverage vs 98%
DIGIC 6 vs DIGIC 5+
Max buffer up to 110 JPEG/ 25 RAW (UHS-I) vs 65 JPEG/ 16 RAW (UHS-I)
60ms shutter lag vs 65ms
Motor-driven mirror vs. spring
Ambience and White Priority AWB vs Ambience Priority only
Flicker detection and avoidance vs none
.MOV and .MP4 encoding vs .MOV only
Up to 1080p 59.94fps vs 1080p 29.97fps
Time lapse and HDR movie modes vs none
Headphone jack vs none
Wi-Fi and NFC vs Wi-Fi only
26 custom functions vs 23

24MP, 45 cross-type AF points and 100% viewfinder coverage. I currently own a 70D, after a little price drop I'll definitly consider buying it. If it had 4k I would instantly get it. Sry Canon.

Also of interest:
*Canon EOS 80D Hands-On Field Test by TheCameraStoreTV*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqsCRadQuHk


----------



## saveyourmoment (Apr 7, 2016)

here is a video review looking at DR of the 80D.
quite impressive

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ_GuG5p44U


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn . . . I feel GAS rising.

Must . . . sit . . . tight . . .

Must . . . resist . . .


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 7, 2016)

Schwingi said:


> I currently own a 70D


+1



Schwingi said:


> after a little price drop I'll definitly consider buying it. If it had 4k I would instantly get it. Sry Canon.


-1: I'll stick with my "obsolete" 70D and wait for Canon to offer a comparable sensor and autofocus improvement to the 6D (2017, maybe?).


----------



## Adelino (Apr 7, 2016)

I think the 80D sounds really great. Has everything I want and more, other than a FF sensor. I am REALLY hoping 6DII is a FF version of the 80D. It will be my first FF


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 7, 2016)

I've only used it a little, but the 80D is sweet! I love the resolution, and my other body is a 6D. A 6D with a scaled-up 80D sensor and other 80D enhancements would be superlative!


----------



## Bernd FMC (Apr 8, 2016)

fragilesi said:


> Must . . . resist . . .



Can´t resist will get my 80D this Morning - but will be used by my Wife mostly 8) .

Greet´s Bernd


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 10, 2016)

JohanCruyff said:


> Schwingi said:
> 
> 
> > I currently own a 70D
> ...


Maybe 5D mark IV will the camera that I might add to my bag if it gets similar sensor improvements to 80D plus good 4K capabilities. Even though I am a macro photographer going to a FF camera is going to be hard but I wouldn't mind doing it just for the improvement in IQ.


----------



## ironfreak (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes. full frame version of 80D will be 6D Mark II. Hoping it comes before 5D Mark IV.


----------



## Plainsman (Apr 10, 2016)

...still comes with an AAF I assume??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been thinking of a second camera to my 5D MK III to use for product photography and as a backup. The 80D caught my eye, as did the 70D. Right now, the price is pretty high, and I could not bring myself to get a 70D after I tried one in our local camera store. So far, my 5D MK III is pretty good for what I do, so I'll check out the 80D. A 17-55 lens is a very good match.


----------



## haggie (May 11, 2016)

Thank you all for the above info and links.
Looks like the start of a new series of DSLR-cameras with better Image Quality (i.e. sensors) than canon has had lately.
.....Or at least I hope so! (-:


----------

